# Sure start maternity grant and twins (uk only)



## malpal

Just thought i would mention about the grant again, i know Vicky posted afetr she had her boys, but not sure if everyone is aware. 
I had notification yesterday that i am entitled to the grant as my tax credits came back higher than the required family element. 
So that's £1000 on it's way to me!!!! 

For those that are unaware it's a social grant that can be applied for either before babies born if you receive any benefits etc or with twins after, the only other requirement if you are not on benefits is that when you send off for the tax credits you get the higher award. This is normally always the case with twins as you get more money for babies under 1 so having 2 pushes it over the threshold. You have 3 months to apply for the grant. It really is easy but people don't seem to be aware of it. 

Hope this helps xx


----------



## genies girl

thanks ill keep this in mind how do i apply?


----------



## malpal

Sorry should have posted a link to the application!
https://www.dwp.gov.uk/advisers/claimforms/sf100_print.pdf


----------



## cheryl6

i got my form here ready to get signed and sent off,get mine signed at the end of the week when im 29 weeks,cant wait to get it just to buy the last few things needed then we done just wait then for the twins to arrive xxx


----------



## aiwah

Thanks for posting this. I'd almost resigned myself to not getting anything more other than HIPG and child benefit as we both work and have an ok wage, but this would come in handy if we qualify.

I went onto this site - https://taxcredits.hmrc.gov.uk/Qualify/DIQHousehold.aspx - today to see how much our child tax credit would come out as and it appears to be more than the family element, so it's looking hopeful, but I'll give that number a call too and see what they say.


----------



## malpal

aiwah said:


> Thanks for posting this. I'd almost resigned myself to not getting anything more other than HIPG and child benefit as we both work and have an ok wage, but this would come in handy if we qualify.
> 
> I went onto this site - https://taxcredits.hmrc.gov.uk/Qualify/DIQHousehold.aspx - today to see how much our child tax credit would come out as and it appears to be more than the family element, so it's looking hopeful, but I'll give that number a call too and see what they say.

To be honest I haven't know any twin mummies being denied of it. The only downside with it is unless you are on benefits you can't get it until after the babies are born, i just printed of my form and filled it out before they arrived. I was on the phone to the tax credits people the day after they were born to put through my amendments!! 
xx


----------



## aiwah

Just been on the phone to the helpline and it looks like we earn too much, especially if we don't plan to use childcare until I go back to work. This whole system is far too complicated......

Basically the guy said that you need to have a combined household income of £29500 or less in order to qualify for a CTC of more than the £1045 surestart threshold. He almost laughed when I told him how much we earned as if to say "...and you expect to get something from us???". 

Anyway, by the time Cameron and Clegg have got their hands on the budgets, I think it'll be time for me to give up working altogether.....

:wacko:


----------



## malpal

Did they say earn too much for tax credits? 
Also when you declare your income you don't include statutory maternity pay, did they say this? Will find mine out and have a look at what our details were. xx


----------



## _Vicky_

aiwah said:


> Just been on the phone to the helpline and it looks like we earn too much, especially if we don't plan to use childcare until I go back to work. This whole system is far too complicated......
> 
> :wacko:

oohhhhhh apply anyway - we were like this and because when I left work to have the boys I was on Maternity Allowance (which is same amount as SMP) then tax credits allowed us to qualify. It IS quite complicated if you have to wait till the twins arrive and you only have three months to do it which is a pain as you need to apply for loads before the grant but here is how you do it

1. Register the births and get certs straight away (we did it when they were 1 weeks old)
2. Apply for child benefit soon as you can (takes about five weeks to process)
3. Once you get your CB number apply for tax credits (takes about another six weeks)
4. Once tax credits have been awarded call them and ask for a recalulation on CURRENT earnings as they will allocate based on what you earned last tax year BEFORE going on maternity leave 
5. Once that has been done apply for sure start 

I actually applied for sure start soon as I registered the boys and got allocated tax credits as the child benefit took forever - in the space I just put 'currently applying for'

If you want a tip - get all the forms and fill them in NOW believe me once your gorgeous twins arrive you will not have the time energy or inclination to fill in a fifty page application (yes 50 pages) - I was that anal I completed them all stamped them signed them and put sticky post its on each page that had info I didnt know yet like DOB etc etc.

It worked as the boys were born 21st Jan and we got £1000 in the bank on 3rd March yay - it meant I could take an extra months maternity leave. 

HTH xxxxxxxxx


----------



## malpal

I did the same Vicky!!! I didn't have to wait for a child benefit number though as i already claim for lexie, so if you already have children it's possible quicker. Also i hadn't even registered them and i had applied for their tax credits!!!


----------



## _Vicky_

malpal said:


> Did they say earn too much for tax credits?
> Also when you declare your income you don't include statutory maternity pay, did they say this? Will find mine out and have a look at what our details were. xx

I bet its because they caluculate on last tax year - this happened to me but when you ask them to do it on current it all changes :thumbup: BUT NO ONE TELLS YOU THIS, NO ONE TELLS YOU, NO ONE TELLS YOU and just in case I am not being clear enough

NO ONE TELLS YOU heheheheheheheh

sorry but this really annoys me that no one tells you about this and blimey us multiple mummies need all the help we can get dont we


----------



## aiwah

malpal said:


> Did they say earn too much for tax credits?
> Also when you declare your income you don't include statutory maternity pay, did they say this? Will find mine out and have a look at what our details were. xx

He said we will probably qualify for "some" tax credits, but nowhere near the £1045 a year that will allow us to apply for the grant, but this was an estimate based on our income from the last tax year (which for me was a bit weird because I had 14 pay periods due to the strange way in which my company payroll works) and even if I took into account I'd be on mat leave for most of this year, it still works out too high.

I've requested all the forms and stuff and we'll just have to see what we get when the twins come along. I guess we fall into the "middle income family" that's just getting squeezed from all directions at the moment - not quite poor enough to get help nor rich enough to get by comfortably. We'll just have to keep slogging away for our babies!! :shrug:


----------



## aiwah

_Vicky_ said:


> I bet its because they caluculate on last tax year - this happened to me but when you ask them to do it on current it all changes :thumbup: BUT NO ONE TELLS YOU THIS, NO ONE TELLS YOU, NO ONE TELLS YOU and just in case I am not being clear enough
> 
> NO ONE TELLS YOU heheheheheheheh
> 
> sorry but this really annoys me that no one tells you about this and blimey us multiple mummies need all the help we can get dont we

:haha:

Thanks - I got ur message loud n clear!! .... the guy did say to call back nearer the time and they might recalculate it for us, so we can but try!!


----------



## cheryl6

just got my form signed this afternoon and its now onits way to be processed,dont know how long it will take but ill keep u all posted xxxx


----------



## _Hope_

Thanks so much for this info ladies, I will definitely be looking into it x


----------

